

What to do when someone launches the same product just before you? - bg23

I&#x27;ve been learning to code these past 6 months whilst building my dream startup. I&#x27;m probably a month or two from beta launch.<p>Just now, another startup has just launched my exact idea. Their team looks larger, they have more experience in development and marketing and I&#x27;m a sole founder.<p>What do I do now? I still plan to launch asap but I feel hugely demoralized. The competitor has used a popular twitter user (2+ million followers) to promote their site.<p>Any suggestions or experiences would be greatly appreciated.
======
pm24601
Apply to joining their team. Lets look at some facts:

1) Its just you.

2) There is a lot more to a startup than just the product.

3) They have momentum and you are not launched.

You can offer:

1) Interest in the area + your ideas

2) You are inexperienced but clearly capable ( learned coding in 6 months)

You will learn a lot for the next idea you have and develop connections for
the future.

Sorry to be brief but I have to head out to work!

